# And so it begins again. A man just told me he will give me a big tip in app



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

He told me this as I was dropping him off as he was getting off the car slowly with his 68 year old legs and body, but surprisingly he aged well. He looked 50ish but told me he was actually 68. I was dropping him off to a huge multimillion dollar house facing the lake. Obviously he is doing good financially. 

But am 100% certain he won't give it to me. Didn't look like he was drunk nor smelled like it but you never know if their buzzed and getting a kick out of lying to a driver about adding a tip in the app. 


Let's see what he does when he wakes up later today.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

@ozzyoz7 Serious question, why is race or ethnicity so important in your stories?

All races, all ethnicities, all religions, all social classes, all age groups, all anything and everything have at one time or another told me "I'll tip you in the app" and not followed through.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> @ozzyoz7 Serious question, why is race or ethnicity so important in your stories?
> 
> All races, all ethnicities, all religions, all social classes, all age groups, all anything and everything have at one time or another told me "I'll tip you in the app" and not followed through.


Ok I should've have mentioned that sorry, i've been into genetics lately so the white, black etc etc got in my head too much. Time to bring my head back to normal.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

MHR said:


> @ozzyoz7 Serious question, why is race or ethnicity so important in your stories?
> 
> All races, all ethnicities, all religions, all social classes, all age groups, all anything and everything have at one time or another told me "I'll tip you in the app" and not followed through.


Ok I adjusted the title. No more race mention. I gotta bring my mind back to the normal way it used to be. My mind wandered haha


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Ok I should've have mentioned that sorry, i've been into genetics lately so the white, black etc etc got in my head too much. Time to bring my head back to normal.


Every @ozzyoz7 thread is a neanderthal thread lately... 

--
*What do you call a caveman's fart?*
A blast from the past.
🤣


----------



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> He told me this as I was dropping him off as he was getting off the car slowly with his 68 year old legs and body, but surprisingly he aged well. He looked 50ish but told me he was actually 68. I was dropping him off to a huge multimillion dollar house facing the lake. Obviously he is doing good financially.
> 
> But am 100% certain he won't give it to me. Didn't look like he was drunk nor smelled like it but you never know if their buzzed and getting a kick out of lying to a driver about adding a tip in the app.
> 
> ...


Read my post, "No Tip? Don't Trip!"


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> A man just told me he will give me a big tip in app


Are you sure you heard him correctly?
He could have said he was going to give you _a big tip in the @$$! _😂


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

yeah tip of his richard


----------

